# Sandbox helmets question



## Gibbs (Dec 7, 2010)

Hey,

New to the forum. Thought i could seek some quick advice here.

I was wondering if the profile difference of the classic low profile brain bucket compared to the certified brainbucket was quite noticeable or if there is even a difference.

I mainly am looking for low profile just cause i'm looking for something for crusing and not riding the park hard, just for fun boxes and casual stuff. But if the size comparison of the certified is almost identical then extra protection wouldn't hurt.

Anyone got pictures that display this or just first hand experience?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

From the easyloungin forum I've deduced that the Cert is just barely "bigger". If you want something for just messing around so that you don't die and aren't really hitting that crazy fast of stuff, the Capix SkateCap is cheaper.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 7, 2010)

Nivek said:


> From the easyloungin forum I've deduced that the Cert is just barely "bigger". If you want something for just messing around so that you don't die and aren't really hitting that crazy fast of stuff, the Capix SkateCap is cheaper.


Been lookin at the capix skatecap. Crazy hard to find them around here. Buddy of mine has one but from what i've seen and his first hand experience it's not the best goggle friendly helmet. I'll probably end up picking one up if i can find one but for now sandbox seems really appealing. I'll probably ask for a skatecap for christmas or bag an extra shift at work to cover for one.

Any more input on the profile comparison of the low profile to certified brain buckets.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Well most wear the SkateCap and BrainBucket with goggles underneat. Goggle fit ends up not being an issue.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 7, 2010)

Alright, i kind of like the brainbucket style a little more, but i'll give a skatecap a shot since they are so cheap. Thanks for the advice


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

Sandbox brainbuckets and Capix Skatecaps are NOT helmets, they are hard hats and won't protect your head from a serious fall. They're good for lots of little bumps like falling off M and L rated handrails but that's about it.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 7, 2010)

bakesale said:


> Sandbox brainbuckets and Capix Skatecaps are NOT helmets, they are hard hats and won't protect your head from a serious fall. They're good for lots of little bumps like falling off M and L rated handrails but that's about it.


I know, that's why i'm only using it for cruising and jibbing mostly on little things. The parks around me don't offer anything huge to hit. It's all little things, when i go to a real hill i have a helmet ready for that. That is why i am wondering is there a big difference in the profile size. Like does it look bulky when you wear the cert brainbucket? Or is it almost unnoticeable.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 7, 2010)

Quick Question, for sandbox helmets do the sides where the ears are sit really high? I got my self a low profile sandbox s/m and i think i purchased to quick. I'm going back to the store to check it out and try the large, i bought without thinking.


----------

